# Completely cured?



## Ainaomadd (Dec 11, 2011)

I've started drinking back in Febuary, and after showing up to school hung over and drunk I was able to open up enough to make friends. 2 months later now and I've acomplished all the things I've wanted to do but was too afraid to. I'm going out with friends almost every day, partying every weekend, having sex with my new girlfriend  I'm living by the YOLO motto and it's great; I can even go up to random strangers and start talking to them. This will probably cause problems in the future but for now **** it I'm having fun and enjoying life.


----------



## Michael127 (Dec 10, 2011)

And you are doing this while boozed up? I don't think you are cured, bud.


----------



## Ainaomadd (Dec 11, 2011)

I'll drink on weekends. I'm sober doing all this during the week.


----------



## sasforum (Apr 16, 2012)

This is hella funny.


----------



## Kennnie (Oct 21, 2010)

sasforum said:


> This is hella funny.


i love you


----------



## Ainaomadd (Dec 11, 2011)

Ainaomadd said:


> I've started drinking back in Febuary, and after showing up to school hung over and drunk I was able to open up enough to make friends. 2 months later now and I've acomplished all the things I've wanted to do but was too afraid to. I'm going out with friends almost every day, partying every weekend, having sex with my new girlfriend  I'm living by the YOLO motto and it's great; I can even go up to random strangers and start talking to them. This will probably cause problems in the future but for now **** it I'm having fun and enjoying life.


UPDATE 2 years later cause i found an old post!! XD

Realized my drinking had become a problem and now I only drink once every couple months. Definitely haven't cured my anxiety, idk what I was thinking lol. If anything I'm worse off now. The aforementioned girlfriend lied to me all the time and was cheating on me for pretty much our whole relationship; I dumped her when I found out half a year ago and haven't talked to her since. 
As for the friends I made, the two closest ones have helped me alot, but I haven't talked to anyone else in a year or so.

So yeah.... learned my lesson. You won't find the answers to your problems at the bottom of a bottle. Idk just thought I'd post saying whats happened since then since i randomly found my really old post lol


----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

Ainaomadd said:


> UPDATE 2 years later cause i found an old post!! XD
> 
> Realized my drinking had become a problem and now I only drink once every couple months. Definitely haven't cured my anxiety, idk what I was thinking lol. If anything I'm worse off now. The aforementioned girlfriend lied to me all the time and was cheating on me for pretty much our whole relationship; I dumped her when I found out half a year ago and haven't talked to her since.
> As for the friends I made, the two closest ones have helped me alot, but I haven't talked to anyone else in a year or so.
> ...


Thanks for the update. Hopefully someone will see this as a learning experience so they don't make the same mistake.


----------



## feckoff (May 2, 2014)

I know it's not but this looks like an elaborate troll post lol.

I could have seen that one coming. I learned drinking and taking drugs doesn't cure anything a couple of years ago.


----------



## Seekrit (Nov 7, 2013)

You have to face your fears sober. Drinking or drugs just masks the real issue... Which is YOU and ME.


----------

